# Long 460 engine



## PatMcD

Hi, new guy here. I just got a 1986-ish Long 460 4wd with a loader. 
Does this UTB 3-cyl diesel engine have any parts compatible with a more common engine (Deere, Cat, etc.)?
I'm wondering if any of the injector parts can be bought at a local auto parts supply place or are they all Long brand specific. I have a nagging small leak coming from the top of the banjo fittings. I changed the copper washers, but that almost made it worse. I'd like to change the banjo bolts and fittings if it was something easy to get.
Thanks.


----------



## Panelman55

Welcome to the site, I don't have any info on Long, but it sounds like a nice tractor. I do know a mom and pop parts store locally that can cross ref some tractor parts. You might check with some smaller stores in your area. Good luck am d God Bless.


Panelman55


----------

